# What is this colour called???????



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

This is my Cochin Bantam Roo "BoomUp" my 2 yr old niece named him. I would love to know what this colour is called. He had grey ones white ones and this colour.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Hope this worked


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My guess would be Golden Laced but he doesn't have much lacing.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Maybe Buff Colombian?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Maybe Buff Colombian?


I second that!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a book that states the colors of Cochin Bantams to be:

Black
Buff
Partridge
White (1874)
Barred
Brown Red
Golden Laced
Mottled
Silver Laced(1965)
Birchen
Blue
Colombian
Red(1977)

A google image search brought up, well, nothing similar. I'm wondering if he isn't a cross of two colors. He isn't as puffy as most Cochins, could he be a brahma cross or something similar?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is a Buff Brahma Rooster.

Makes you go Hhhmmmmm.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

I think Colombian seems to fit. The guy who sold him to me assured me he was pure banty Cochin. But again I am no expert. I should also say he was free, the guy had way too many roosters. But he had 3 like this one, a few grey and a few white.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Just because he's not a standardized/accepted color doesn't mean he's not a purebred. Just means that someone took the time to create a new color in the breed and it wasn't as popular as others. For instance if I were to create this color in cochins I'd cross it with a Buff Colombian, keep the chicks that look most like the cochin breed standard and breed them back to more cochins. Over several generations the Brahma would be essentially bred out except for the color. I am not sure how many generations this takes in chickens but in dogs and cats the accepted amount to be "pure breed" again is three generations away from the original cross. It takes time but it's a fun little project. Someday I hope to do this to make chocolate Brahmas.  Need to move to a bigger acreage first though!


----------



## Shaz (Jul 2, 2012)

*Hope this helps*

It looks like my buff sussex hen exact same colour's so the colour is buff which is what you asked lol


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

As soon as I seen a pic of your boy I instantly thought brahma as well...


----------

